# How's Your Tonnage??



## Shooter (Oct 12, 2008)

How many tons of pellets do you have stored up so far for this coming cold season?  Here in the northern lower peninsula of Michigan we have to scrounge a bit for a ton and hopefully by the end of this month we'll have at least 2 tons in the garage.

How's your tonnage?


----------



## Smudge88 (Oct 12, 2008)

3 Tons in the garage...don't care about the oil...I'll top off the tank if the prices go lower...and lower...only plan on using it for hot water anyway...


----------



## Xena (Oct 12, 2008)

G'mornin Shooter.  

I've got 3 1/2 tons consisting of 3 tons of Cleanfire
and a half ton of the New England Wood Pellet.
Also a half tank of oil as a backup just in case.


----------



## Shortstuff (Oct 12, 2008)

3 tons of Barefoot here and a full tank of fuel oil.  Water heater is electric.  We're only heating half of the house with the pellet stove and the other half with oil.  I can't wait to see how much we're going to save this year!

Steve


----------



## northeaster (Oct 12, 2008)

4 tons here 3 tons new england,1 ton mix, heat the entire house hot air,gas for water heater.


----------



## Skinn (Oct 12, 2008)

2 tons here so far and should be picking up another ton this week. I am going to sit there for now unless I get a good deal on a 4th ton. This is our first year using primarily pellets for heating so I am not sure what to expect. I do have about 3 cords of wood and will be burning that some also.

My storage area on the back of my house has a space alloted in it that will hold 4 ton snuggly and 3 ton easily. I am hoping that 3 will get me through most of the season but only time will tell. This sounds sick but I can't wait for cold weather to get here!


----------



## camdids (Oct 12, 2008)

4.2tons of Cleanfire here. Oil still in the Tank.


----------



## tinkabranc (Oct 12, 2008)

4 ton total here.
3 1/2 ton NEWP Green Supreme, 1/2 ton of mixed.


----------



## BadDad320 (Oct 12, 2008)

6 tons stashed in the shed.  I went a little overboard.  Better too much than not enough. I bought in June/July and paid on average about $235/ ton. Also got 500 gallons of hho in the tank left from last year. I'm ready to rumble!!


----------



## swimman (Oct 12, 2008)

2 tons of Fire Side Premium Ultras but my stove will not be installed until 1/6/09.  I also have a few bags of the Pennington's to see how they burn.  Heating the house by forced hot air gas so savings will not be as great as if I used oil but there should be a little!


----------



## kyburnr (Oct 12, 2008)

3.2 ton of Somerset in the basement and 350 gal LP in the tank. May get 1 more ton before long.  Not used any yet, warm fall,  looking at 85 deg :coolsmile:  today and 60 tonight.


----------



## CygnusX1 (Oct 12, 2008)

4 tons of Barefoot, full tank of oil.


----------



## firewarrior820 (Oct 12, 2008)

3 tons of nature's heat and 10 bags of shelled stove corn,full tank of oil also 8500 watt generator in case it all goes to hades


----------



## teddy1971 (Oct 12, 2008)

1 Ton of Fireside Ultra 
2 Tons of Dry Creek 
2 Tons of Lignetics 

I know I went overboard but I prefer to have too much thantoo little. I have 230 gallons of Heating Oil for hot water only


----------



## lessoil (Oct 12, 2008)

4 tons to be delivered this week from Northeast Pellets, Llc of Ashland Maine. (Around $300/ton delivered)
1/2 tank of oil for hot water and maaaaaby a little heat for basement.
Will have another 100 gals of oil delivered soon. Currently $3.35/gal.
So far am loving the heat from the stove and the silence from the oil furnace!!


----------



## derrickp (Oct 12, 2008)

I have 4 1/2 ton

1/2 ton left over from last year

and bought 4 ton.

Derrick


----------



## corn4myheat (Oct 12, 2008)

6 ton here in W/PA  (pittsburgh)


----------



## imacman (Oct 12, 2008)

3 tons of NEWP, 1 ton Lignetics hardwood, 1 ton Lignetics softwood, and 1 more ton of Lignetics coming this month or beginning of Nov., so I'll have 6 tons total.  Hope I don't need it all, and can save some for next winter.

Also have 500 Gal of VERY EXPENSIVE fuel oil in the tank that I hope I use VERY little of.

Heating 2000 Sq. ft of a 2700 Sq. ft log home


----------



## MrJitters (Oct 12, 2008)

8 Tons purchased at $235/Ton.


----------



## djarseneault (Oct 12, 2008)

xpellet freakx said:
			
		

> 8500 watt generator in case it all goes to haiti's


Haiti's??? The island nation in the Carribean? Don't need heat there LOL. I'm sure you mean Hades, where the dude with the pichfork lives with the fire and brimstone, of course no extra heat needed there either 

Just kidding.  
5 tons New England, 5bags of Hamers to try and 7 cord of wood just in case


----------



## nawie (Oct 12, 2008)

4 tons of Cleanfire pellets stacked in garage. Minus the two bags I have used so far this year. I buy early from Pelletsales.com and they have always provided good service and  OK prices. 

nawie


----------



## wil lanfear (Oct 12, 2008)

14 ton purchased back in March at $199.00 per ton. Plan on using 10 ~ 11 ton per year for Heat and DHW using the PB 105.


----------



## kt1i (Oct 12, 2008)

Three tons of LG Granules (softwood from Canada). Heating water and lower level with oil, sparingly.


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 12, 2008)

I have 4 ton within 20 ft. of the stove from at $239 per. Not looking forward to the cold, but I'm ready.


----------



## escobarmj (Oct 12, 2008)

4 tons of greene team. I am happy with the way they are burning. I also bought a bag of Freedom Fuel from Home Depot. I don't like the way it burns and won't buy any more. I didn't realize until I started using it that it was pine.


----------



## whippingwater (Oct 13, 2008)

5 ton in the boiler room minus what I've burned so far for some heat and DHW. I'd like to get 2 more tons in before the snow flys and top off the propane tank.


----------



## roadrat (Oct 13, 2008)

Got 2 ton's of pennington hardwood and hoping to try a ton of softwood after x-mas,and the oil tank is full.


bill


----------



## dupjay21 (Oct 13, 2008)

I have 3 tons of Corinth softwood, purchased back in May for $214 a ton.  Looking to get another ton sometime after the new year.  Also going to top off the oil tank this week seeing as it around $3 a gallon. Sounds stupid to be happy about $3 a gallon but it sure beats $4.  Hopefully that will get me though the season.


----------



## jackovalltrades (Oct 13, 2008)

16 tons here purchased back in May at the "early buy" price of $174/ton.  Anticipate going through 8 tons this winter so I'll have 8 left over for next year.


----------



## MainePellethead (Oct 13, 2008)

swimman said:
			
		

> 2 tons of Fire Side Premium Ultras but my stove will not be installed until 1/6/09.  I also have a few bags of the Pennington's to see how they burn.  Heating the house by forced hot air gas so savings will not be as great as if I used oil but there should be a little!



I burned the fireside ultras last winter....loved them! They burned very well for me and no fines.  Couldnt find any this year so far


----------



## buildingmaint (Oct 13, 2008)

6 1/2 tons ,paid 189.00 for 4 tons, paid $200.00 for 2 tons, had 1/2 ton left over from last year.


----------



## PutnamJct (Oct 13, 2008)

We got 4 tons of Barefoot, a full tank of oil, half pack of cigarettes, it's dark and we're wearing sunglasses


----------



## Mr Whitfield (Oct 13, 2008)

3 tons in the garage...


----------



## trogers (Oct 13, 2008)

It's my first month burning with my new insert.  I have 4 tons of Spruce Point pellets in the basement and I'm hoping that's enough for the winter...fingers are crossed.  I've a had a few burns  thus far and we love the heat that the unit generates.


----------



## Chinkowski (Oct 13, 2008)

2 tons softwood, 2 tons hardwood. see what works better and buy that in the spring.


----------



## Lorilooo (Oct 13, 2008)

NH Pellet Head said:
			
		

> It's my first month burning with my new insert.  I have 4 tons of Spruce Point pellets in the basement and I'm hoping that's enough for the winter...fingers are crossed.  I've a had a few burns  thus far and we love the heat that the unit generates.



NH Pellet Head...same here.  Harman Accentra Insert & 4 ton in the basement.  First year burning and love it!  I agree with the heat output on this unit...very pleased!


----------



## nailed_nailer (Oct 13, 2008)

Two tons stored dry in basement here on Salty Cape Cod.

1 Ton NEWP Green Supreme softwood.  Paid $309.00

1 Ton Energex mixed wood. Paid $314.00

Based off of last year's usage, I will need about 2 more tons.  I am taking a wait and see approach to buying more.

Since I repaired my stove (damper wasn't functioning) I seem to be burning about 1/2 of what I was last year.  We'll see.

---Nailer---


----------



## Jester (Oct 13, 2008)

You guys are killing me!
I got 4 bags of Lignetics, 4 bags of whatever Lowes in Seabrook is selling...LMAO
I got a ton of Corinth softwood coming Thursday. 
Plan is to try a few bags of each, see what I like best then buy from there.
There isnt a hardwood pellet within 100 miles of me that isnt spoken for or being guarded with a shotgun.


Pelletsales.com has been out of the cleanfire for three months, no ETA on any new stock of hardwood.  I went to put in an order for the LG granules and kept getting a server timed out error.  I gave up on it.  I just got an email from them telling me that my order was cancelled (becase thier system kept timing out and giving me a page of code I didnt know it had been placed) and now I see they are out of everything in my area.


----------



## buckscrape (Oct 13, 2008)

5 tons here @ $209 ea. ton, less three bags already used, just for fun.....hope not to use it all, have a 1/4 tank of hho...may purchase another 100 gals. when price goes below $3 a gallon....!


----------



## pelletfan (Oct 13, 2008)

got 2tons at home and just called to top of my oil tank (current price $2.80/per gallon)
Will see if this will bring me over the cold times. First season as a wood pellet user


----------



## Bushbuck (Oct 13, 2008)

8 ton here in my garage.


----------



## Catfishjack (Oct 13, 2008)

5 ton @ 230.00 per/ Full 275 gallon tank of kerosene from last August @ 2.79 gallon...prepaid 300 Gallons of propane a7 3/09 per gallon...Winter sucks...........


----------



## MikePelletier (Oct 15, 2008)

I've got about 6.5 tons of Green Supreme NEWP and Cubex, and another 6 tons of LG.  (I had Cleanfire but wasn't real happy with them and they swapped 'em out with LG for me).  I'm using a P61 for the basement and a PB105 (just installed) for the rest of the house.  So far, so good!


----------



## Souzafone (Oct 15, 2008)

6 tons in the basement next to 275 gals of HHO aka diesel. Almost 2 years worth of pellets, probably a decade of HHO going by my last 3 years consumption, or 13,750 miles in the TDI.


----------



## TboneMan (Oct 15, 2008)

5 1/3 tons NEWP ($199/ton early bird sale back in May).   400 gal. of propane (80% full 500 gal tank).


----------



## eernest4 (Oct 17, 2008)

No wonder there is a pellet shortage here in new england with all you pellet pigs 
hording 4 ton 5 ton and 8 ton stashes. 

I spent all afternoon & 1/4 tank of gas going to 4 stores just to hear sorry we are all sold out & we dont know when we are going to get any more or what the price will be when we do. And I was only planning on buying 15 or 20 bags.

You pellet pigs should be ashaimed of yourselves.

I have 1/2 ton of assorted pellets, twenty five bags, 15 of which were left over from the ton I bought last winter & 10 bags that i bought this year.

Its a good thing that I have 4 cords of fire wood split ,stored & seasoned or else I would be in big trouble. I am just going to have to run my secondary burn wood stove a lot more & my pellet stove infrequently to make up for all the pellet hogs overstocking & hoarding the pellet supply.


----------



## Xena (Oct 17, 2008)

eernest4 said:
			
		

> No wonder there is a pellet shortage here
> in new england with all you pellet pigs hording 4 ton 5 ton and 8 ton stashes.
> 
> I spent all afternoon & 1/4 tank of gas going to 4 stores just to hear sorry we
> ...




Pellet pigs?  Lol. Have to laugh but I don't see that being the case
at all if you do the math.

According to what I've read, the average New England homeowner
"uses 850-1200 gallons of oil to heat their home during the winter". 
(Quoted from:  http://www.house.gov/apps/list/press/ma10_delahunt/liheapne.html)
That's an average, some may use more, some may use less..

Now, from what I've read here on the forum, a ton of pellets
is equal to approx. 120 gallons of oil.   You do the math.
4 tons is about average consumption for my 1400 sq ft home
and I'm not even heating the entire place with that 4 tons since
I have one large room closed off.
Someone who has a 4000 sq ft home and 2 or 3 stoves is certainly
going to need more pellets to heat the place.  



			
				eernest4 said:
			
		

> I have 1/2 ton of assorted pellets, twenty five bags,
> 15 of which were left over from the ton I bought last
> winter & 10 bags that i bought this year.
> 
> ...



One ton last year?  Hardly makes having a pellet stove worth it imo.
Can't imagine your half ton and 15 bags that you were trying to get
would have carried you very far to begin with.
Why not get rid of pellet stove, get yourself a used wood stove and just get
a couple more cords of wood since you already deal with wood anyway.

As for you not being able to get pellets that's a bummer but honestly
where have you been the past few months?  You should have bought
your 15 bags in the summer.


----------



## tinkabranc (Oct 17, 2008)

eernest4 did you get evicted from the hearthroom again? ;-)


----------



## muss (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey Eernes4,  Know what they say " you snooze,you lose" . Oh, by the way, i have 5 ton i prebought in May at $219


----------



## Shooter (Oct 17, 2008)

I've started this thread so I could get a feel for the amount of pellets the ordinary home would have in their storage.  Personally, I just put up my first ton yesterday.  It's not difficult getting a ton of 225.00+ price range....I want the 169.00 stuff that was paid for this first ton.  

Now I know why you cant just walk in an area store and get a few bags (we have 3 locations here in town).  Wow.


----------



## MikePelletier (Oct 17, 2008)

Greetings!

Wow!  This is a tough crowd!  Pellet Pig!  Why does he say it like it's a bad thing!  I thought it had rather
a nice ring to it.  All I have to say in my defense is "oink-oink".  Seriously, it's great that we can maintain 
a sense of humor despite tough times.  

Good luck getting you pellets, eernest4!  Does pelletsales.com have an affiliate down that way?  I've been
buying from them for two seasons.   They're a class operation and great to work with.

Have a great day!  

Mike Pelletier


----------



## Craiger13 (Oct 17, 2008)

4 tons of Ozark in my garage.    Another first year burner here so we'll see how it goes. Will be topping off the oil with about 150 gal this week.


----------



## lessoil (Oct 17, 2008)

:ahhh: 
PELLET PIGS???
Please do not beat around the bush, tell us how you feel.
What is your opinion of Exxon's profits etc....

We as a group are not hoarding.
We as a group are quite a bit larger than last year.....maybe 400%.
That is why the stock of pellets dried up.
That is why we PIGS had to wait 6 months to get a stove.
That is why we PIGS had to wait 6 months for pellets.

We were looking at $4.85/gal for this year vs $2.69/gal last year.
That is why we jumped onto the PIG wagon so we could try to keep our heads above water.
By the way, we just had 4 tons delivered today which may or may not last the Winter.


----------



## MikePelletier (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi Lessoil.

What kind of pellets did you buy?  (hardwood or softwood)  How long were
they on order?

BTW.. my impression was that eernest4 was joking with his "pellet pigs" remark.
I don't think anyone took it personally.  We're all in the same boat when it comes
to exploitation by big oil..

Mike


----------



## lessoil (Oct 17, 2008)

Pellet-ier said:
			
		

> Hi Lessoil.
> 
> What kind of pellets did you buy?  (hardwood or softwood)  How long were
> they on order?
> ...



If he was joking, then he got me real good!
We got 4 tons of pellets from Athens, Maine.
Had our names in 3 different places.
Corinth Pellets, New England Pellets Jaffrey NH and Athens Pellets.
First order was placed in June for Corinth.
The other 2 were ordered in August.


----------



## MikePelletier (Oct 17, 2008)

We waited a while for ours, too.  I placed my order during the pre-buy in April.  They delivered
6 tons in May, the rest in September.  This is my first year with a pellet boiler so I wasn't real 
sure how much it would consume.  I'm planning on 6-7, with the P-61 using the rest.  Guess we'll 
see!  It still beats heating with oil.

Mike


----------



## 90durham (Oct 17, 2008)

Two tons of Lakewood premium(seem kind of crappy except when burning on high) stored and my dealer has two more tons of La Crete(hotter burn and much cleaner) saved for me in his storage. 
I am a new burner but can't say enough good things about my dealer, he has terms available, 20 yrs experience, didn't try to upsell me and will store your pellets throughout the season for you to pick up and pay for as you go as not everybody can shell out the bucks or has the room for tonnage. Nice guy.
Here in Southern Ontario there are NO pellets available, none, Depot and all the other chains either are out or have not gotten delivery.
Strange thing is, my dealer had 160 tons come in last month and is getting another 2 trailer loads next week with no upcharge.


----------



## swalz (Oct 17, 2008)

I picked up four Tons of Hardwood Heat at TSC for $239.50 a Ton in mid August to add to the just under one Ton of Greenway from last year. So I have a little under five Tons in My shed. My body was hurting for a couple of days after I picked them up and loaded into my shed. Just about 90 feet from the end of my drive to the shed and I did the first three tons myself and my brother help with the fourth. A wheelbarrow helps a lot to move them but it's still a lot of trips.


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 17, 2008)

I've got 2 ton of Energex and 2 ton of Nature's Heat in the cellar right now. I'd love to be able to keep 20 bags at at time there, sure would free up a lot of room. Unfortunately, as soon as snow flies, the cellar is a non-access area, gotta have it there before snow, or it don't get there. Call me a hog if ya want, been called a lot worse.




]
	

		
			
		

		
	









Oh, yeah, BTW, $224 / ton in June.


----------



## gw2kpro (Oct 17, 2008)

eernest4 said:
			
		

> No wonder there is a pellet shortage here in new england with all you pellet pigs
> hording 4 ton 5 ton and 8 ton stashes.
> 
> I spent all afternoon & 1/4 tank of gas going to 4 stores just to hear sorry we are all sold out & we dont know when we are going to get any more or what the price will be when we do. And I was only planning on buying 15 or 20 bags.
> ...



Pellet pig here.  6 tons in the basement.  Highest I paid was 220 per ton.  Lowest was 195.  Was done stocking up by the second week in June, pellets were for sale everywhere in April and May and they were cheap, I bought a ton at a time and hauled them home in my trailer on my way home from work.  No way I'd be running all over the place in October looking for pellets.   And I'm going to do the same thing next year, I absolutely guarentee you that by June I will have 6-7 tons of pellets in my basement again.  

Good thing you are a firewood pig (4 cords????) or else you'd be forced to pay $300 per ton like anyone else out looking for pellets at literally the worst possible time of year to be shopping for them.


----------



## gw2kpro (Oct 17, 2008)

duplicate


----------



## jawquin (Oct 18, 2008)

Thank goodness for multi fuel stoves.


----------



## imacman (Oct 18, 2008)

OINK OINK


----------



## sparkydog00 (Oct 18, 2008)

Have to agree with the pellet pig panic buying in New England this year. I am guilty of it myself....but I burn 3 tons to heat my 1600 sft house to a toasty 70 degrees...i have for the past 8 years with a couple of different stoves. I burn 24/7  except during the cleanings. 
I think someone will have a problem burning 8 tons of pellets in one stove. Do the math here. 8x50 = 400 bags. If you started burning Ocober 15 and stopped April 15 that would be 182 days. You would have to burn 2.2 bags a day to use it all. Maybe if you had the stove cranked the entire time. But wouldn't your house get too hot?
That said I am sure that I have enough pellets to keep my family warm this winter. 
3 tons of Athens Maine Pellets. 
Harmen Accentra Insert.


----------



## akakii (Oct 18, 2008)

Sign me up as a charter member of the Pellet Pig Club.  I have three tons in my garage and one sitting out in the driveway waiting for me to make some more room to store them.  Last year was my first winter with pellets, so I had no idea how much I'd burn.  I'm glad that supply wasn't a problem since I ended up buying a ton here, another ton there.  By the end of the season I'd gone through just over four tons to heat my 2000 s.f. home.  Corinth burned the best in my stove, Energex the worst.  This year I have Maine Woods and have no idea what they're going to be like.  I waited too long to buy and ended up paying $275 a ton, delivered.  Still better than whatever oil is going to cost this season.


----------



## Xena (Oct 18, 2008)

Holy hoss-poop Hermit!  That picture spreads into the next county!  Resize.


----------



## birdbrown (Oct 18, 2008)

5 tons and we have been burning here for the last 3 weeks  Zero degree last night.  Been burning a bag every 12 hours for the last 2 days.  Will try to get 2 more toms as we dont know what we will go thru this year.


----------



## MainePellethead (Oct 18, 2008)

eernest4 said:
			
		

> No wonder there is a pellet shortage here in new england with all you pellet pigs
> hording 4 ton 5 ton and 8 ton stashes.
> 
> I spent all afternoon & 1/4 tank of gas going to 4 stores just to hear sorry we are all sold out & we dont know when we are going to get any more or what the price will be when we do. And I was only planning on buying 15 or 20 bags.
> ...



I agree on the pellet pigs!!  My God....buy what you need.....not what you think you'll need for a holocaust.  lol lol

However.....I know for a fact....that HD AND Lowes are doing the exact same thing.....bought MASSIVE amounts and only metering them when they feel good and ready at THEIR prices.  A friend is the boss for the contractor desk  near me and he stated that exact thing when I approached him with what I saw a couple weeks or so ago.  I asked HD if they had pellets....NOPE was all I got and I asked when they would get  some.....they  said a couple weeks.  So I took it at that.  I began to wander in the heaven of homeowners(HD) and I was in the siding area....I saw the overhead door nearby open....so I was glimpsing outside....I noticed there was many many pallets of pellets.  Hmm.....so my blunt upfront personality kicked in and I asked the guy on the forklift moving about.....are those the pellets that you guys are currently selling....the guy said "Yeah....but those arent for sale".  I was like.....what do you mean their not for sale...are they sold or taken?  He said....."nope,  just not ready for the floor yet"  So I just  made a comment to him......."waiting to see where oil prices settle huh?"   He just looked at me with one of those looks like he wanted to say....."of course".    I was a little bothered.....I said fine......I'll buy mine at Lowes!  lol....not that they had any either but it felt good to say it.  lol   

Oh well.....


----------



## fishpole (Oct 18, 2008)

I bought 14 tons with my neighbor.   7 of those tons are in my pig pen.   Paid $200 delivered back in May.


----------



## flamegrabber (Oct 18, 2008)

3 tons.

2 Lignetics and 1 Maine Woods.

Should take me through March.

FG.


----------



## missrobo (Oct 23, 2008)

First year with the accentra, bought 2 tons of bare foot this summer for $265/ton plus $55.00 dedlivery charge, have half a tank of oil, may get some more oil since the price is down, just in case.  Don't think 2 tons will be enough, I'm now addicted to being warm, what a nice feeling.


----------



## imacman (Oct 23, 2008)

fishpole said:
			
		

> I bought 14 tons with my neighbor.   7 of those tons are in my pig pen.



OK, now we're rollin.....more and more members of the Pellet Pig Club. 

And Mr. Jitters, you need to sign up too, with your 7 tons.

Calling all Pellet Pigs  OINK OINK


----------



## Flammam (Oct 23, 2008)

5 tons of Pike pellets in the yard. Just started burning last weekend and am real happy with the pellets. Bought in june for 225.00 ton.


----------



## eric_s (Oct 23, 2008)

4 1/2 tons in the garage - 1 Energex, 1 Ambiance, 2 Big Heat and 1/2 ton assorted.


----------



## wb2bhc (Oct 23, 2008)

All you whiners..was it a surprise that it was gonna get cold this year and you were
gonna need pellets to keep your tootsies warm this winter.  Scurrying  around like field mice
trying to find pellets.  If you had early bought there would be no problem and the price would have been right,
this is especially for you pellet guys who have burned in past seasons.  This is my first season with a stove and I knew that you need fuel for the fire.
I have enough "EARLY BUY" to get me through the winter so you don't have to worry about me buying out the big box stores 
I truly hope that you all have a warm and toasty winter
I'm done venting(not direct vent) let the pummeling begin.

Jay


----------



## tinkabranc (Oct 23, 2008)

PelletPusher said:
			
		

> All you whiners..was it a surprise that it was gonna get cold this year and you were gonna need pellets to keep your tootsies warm this winter.  Scurrying  around like field mice
> trying to find pellets.  If you had early bought there would be no problem and the price would have been right,
> this is especially for you pellet guys who have burned in past seasons.  This is my first season with a stove and I knew that you need fuel for the fire.
> I have enough "EARLY BUY" to get me through the winter so you don't have to worry about me buying out the big box stores
> ...



You must have meant -  "All you swiners"    LMAO :lol:


----------



## imacman (Oct 23, 2008)

tinkabranc said:
			
		

> PelletPusher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL  :exclaim:


----------



## DiggerJim (Oct 23, 2008)

macman said:
			
		

> Calling all Pellet Pigs  OINK OINK


Pellet pigs don't squeal - they're too busy lazing around in front of a warm stove...you can rub their bellies though


----------



## cogger (Oct 28, 2008)

eernest4 said:
			
		

> No wonder there is a pellet shortage here in new england with all you pellet pigs
> hording 4 ton 5 ton and 8 ton stashes.
> 
> I spent all afternoon & 1/4 tank of gas going to 4 stores just to hear sorry we are all sold out & we dont know when we are going to get any more or what the price will be when we do. And I was only planning on buying 15 or 20 bags.
> ...



I have to agree in part here. Hoarding pellet fuel for more than one season knowing there is a production shortage is a mental disorder. 

Yea, I could have been a pellet pig also but I know there are many other folks trying to convert over from oil in my area. In my area some retailers are starting to cap sales to satisfy demands


----------



## richkorn (Oct 28, 2008)

> However.....I know for a fact....that HD AND Lowes are doing the exact same thing.....bought MASSIVE amounts and only metering them when they feel good and ready at THEIR prices.  A friend is the boss for the contractor desk  near me and he stated that exact thing when I approached him with what I saw a couple weeks or so ago.  I asked HD if they had pellets....NOPE was all I got and I asked when they would get  some.....they  said a couple weeks.  So I took it at that.  I began to wander in the heaven of homeowners(HD) and I was in the siding area....I saw the overhead door nearby open....so I was glimpsing outside....I noticed there was many many pallets of pellets.  Hmm.....so my blunt upfront personality kicked in and I asked the guy on the forklift moving about.....are those the pellets that you guys are currently selling....the guy said "Yeah....but those arent for sale".  I was like.....what do you mean their not for sale...are they sold or taken?  He said....."nope,  just not ready for the floor yet"  So I just  made a comment to him......."waiting to see where oil prices settle huh?"   He just looked at me with one of those looks like he wanted to say....."of course".    I was a little bothered.....I said fine......I'll buy mine at Lowes!  lol....not that they had any either but it felt good to say it.  lol
> 
> Oh well.....



That is so true. Went in a local HD store last week and all they had out was some crappy Eureka brand. My wife talked to a garden guy on phone and he said they had "TONS" out back out-of-sight (Fireside and Freedom Fuel). They'll put them out when they can make the most money, basta**s.

I buy from my local dealer or TSC only.


----------



## Xena (Oct 28, 2008)

DiggerJim said:
			
		

> Pellet pigs don't squeal - they're too busy lazing around in front of a warm stove...you can rub their bellies though




 :lol: 


We need Craig to add a "pellet pig smiley" to the list of smileys.


----------



## tinkabranc (Oct 28, 2008)

zeta said:
			
		

> DiggerJim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I second motion-  That would be so funny!
Craig?  Where are you?


----------



## imacman (Oct 28, 2008)

tinkabranc said:
			
		

> zeta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be AWESOME


----------



## kbjelka (Oct 28, 2008)

4 Tons of Lignetics bought over the summer averaged out to $250 a ton.  My first season with pellets but I've been burning wood for years.  I figured the same rules applied, get your stash together for the season or be left out in the cold.  Ever hear of the story of the Grasshopper and the Ant?  The fable concerns a grasshopper who has spent the warm months singing away while the ant worked to store up food for winter.  I think all you Grasshoppers should plan ahead next season.


----------



## JustWood (Oct 28, 2008)

zeta said:
			
		

> DiggerJim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pellet pig in a straight jacket according to ROF. You guys are in some crazed panic buying/hoarding trance!  LOL :cheese:


----------



## imacman (Oct 28, 2008)

Groundhog said:
			
		

> 4 Tons of Lignetics bought over the summer averaged out to $250 a ton.  My first season with pellets but I've been burning wood for years.  I figured the same rules applied, get your stash together for the season or be left out in the cold.  Ever hear of the story of the Grasshopper and the Ant?  The fable concerns a grasshopper who has spent the warm months singing away while the ant worked to store up food for winter.  I think all you Grasshoppers should plan ahead next season.



GroundHog,  if you transported the pellets yourself, you're eligible for membership into the Pellet Pig Club.....aka Pellet Hoarders by ROF.

And the grasshopper story reminds me of the old Kung-Fu show.  ("grasshopper, when you can take the coin from my hand, you may leave").....but we have to substitute "pellet" now for coin.   :lol:


----------



## kbjelka (Oct 28, 2008)

Picked them up myself, two tons at a time in my buddies Mitsubishi dump.


----------



## krooser (Oct 28, 2008)

I've got one ton on my patio and I'll probably buy another in a few weeks. There's no shortage here in Wisconsin so I don't have to "stock up".

Next spring I will do an "early buy" but I was broke this year and missed the best prices. I may even put in a bulk bin next to the house so I can save even more...


----------



## Ductape (Oct 28, 2008)

I've got 3 ton of Penningtons, one ton NEWP, and another ton of Somersets......... all bought back in July. I should be all set for the year. I almost feel bad for people paying $330 / ton today...... if they can find them. Almost.


----------



## cac4 (Oct 28, 2008)

can't tell if I'm actually eligible for PP membership...I'm kind of in a gray area.

I do have 3 tons on hand...but I didn't get them all before the first frost.  

I did cash-n-carry...but only 1 of the 3 tons.  

why didn't I get them earlier?  I didn't _know_.  I'm a noob.


----------



## rap69ri (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered 24 tons last March for this years burning. Does this get me into the PP club???


----------



## tinkabranc (Oct 28, 2008)

rap69ri said:
			
		

> I ordered 24 tons last March for this years burning. Does this get me into the PP club???



24 tons for this year??  Whatcha doing, heating the whole state? ;-P


----------



## BURN2BURN (Oct 28, 2008)

Just had 3 tons of Cubex Hardwood pellets delivered for 250.00CAD/Ton.
This is my first year so I'm not sure how long 3 tons will last...I guess there are too many factors to figure that out.


----------



## rap69ri (Oct 28, 2008)

tinkabranc said:
			
		

> rap69ri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sort of...I made the purchase for myself, some family members and another Hearth forum member.


----------



## rayttt (Oct 28, 2008)

4 tons in the garage for my 750 sqf house.. 
first full winter and not sure how much Ill burn..
so I sucked up 4 tons into my pig pen and will know better at winters end as to how much I really needed.

Oink


----------



## skeetska (Oct 28, 2008)

3 1/2 tons on hand looking for 6 1/2 more (3 steel mouths to feed)


----------



## Xena (Oct 28, 2008)

heatman said:
			
		

> ....(*3 steel mouths to feed*)



Love the terminology!    :lol:


----------



## Skippydo (Oct 28, 2008)

Got 4 ton @ 199.00 a ton.  First year burn.  Got "Log Hard" Premium.  Nothing to compare to, but
am satisfied so far.  No fines in the bags at all, and very little ash. Have bags stored in the same 
room with the pellet furnace.  Warm, cozy and convenient.  The wife can usually find me here.


----------

